# telephoto for Nikon d5100



## AnaRCHist (Jan 11, 2013)

Can someone please suggest a good telephoto for nikon d5100. I'll mainly use it for portraits, bird photography and my budget is 15-20k.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2013)

at that price range you have only one choice that is Nikon 55-300 AFS VR...its good for a begineer zoom lens.

The best option is Nikon 70-300 AFS VRII ...its one of the best consumer zoom nikon have...it may cost around 25k


----------

